# هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى



## christ my lord (15 أغسطس 2007)

وجدت رسالة فى إميلى هذا نصها








واتسائل هل نحن كمسيحين نؤمن بذلك ؟؟ ..
هل التعاليم المسيحية تجعلنا نؤمن بالحظ والقدر ام 
ان كل شىء بترتيب وتدبير من عند الرب ؟؟

ارجو ابداء اراء جميع الاعضاء فى هذا الامر 
لانة فى غاية الاهمية​


----------



## micheal_jesus (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*

انا عاوز اقولك فى الاول شكرا 
وثانيا شوف الميل اللى بعتلك الرسالة دية وكلم صاحبة لو معرفتش لازم تبعت الرسالة دية وتعمل المكتوب فيها بالحرف لان ساعات ممكن تكون دية حقيقة .


----------



## meri (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*

كل دة بيعتمد على مد ايمان الشخص نفسة
ولو عندة ايمان بيها هتتحقق


----------



## meraaa (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*

*انا شايفه ان الكلام ده مش صح ..لانى وصلنى من الايميلات دى حاجات زى كده قبل كده ووصلتنى بردو رساله على الموبايل بتقول ابعتها ل 9 اشخاص وانا مابعتهاش وماحصليش حاجه الحمد لله ..واعتقد ان ربنا هيعمل اى حاجه وحشه لاولاده لمجرد انهم مابعتوش الرساله دى
ولو تلاحظوا كمان فى الرساله هى مافيهاش حاجه فظييييييييعه هتفدنا فى حياتنا الروحيه ..فمش تستاهل اننا حظنا يسوء لو مابعتنهاش 
معلش على التطويب ..وميرسى ليك يايوساب *​


----------



## meraaa (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*

*واعتقد ان ربنا مش  هيعمل اى حاجه وحشه لاولاده لمجرد انهم مابعتوش الرساله دى​*


----------



## الجوكر (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*

كل ده كدب انا لقيت على المكتب بتاعى قبل كده ورقه فيها نفس الكلام ده و قطعتها و رمتها و ما حصلش حاجه
خليك مؤمن


----------



## REDEMPTION (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*

*+*

*هذا الكلام خرافة ..* 

لقد أُرسلت لي منذ سنوات طويلة أكثر من مره مثل هذه الاشياء .. و لم أفعل المطلوب فيها ..

و لم يحدث شىء .. و لن يحدث شىء

*ثق أن الله يتعامل مع الإنسان بأفضل من ذلك بكثير جداً ..*


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*

الله لا يحتاج الى 24 قصاصة ورق ليعمل مفاجأة و معجزة في حياتنا
فحياتنا تشهد بعجائب الله بدون اي قصاصات ورق و لا تكرار لكلمات, فالله تعاملاته معنا ليس بكلمات تكتب و توزع
فالله ليس تاجر, توزع انت ال 24 ورقة وهو يعمل مفاجأة في حياتك!

و يا ترى هل قرأتم ما هي المفاجأت التي حصلت؟ مفاجأت مادية!!

هل اصبح تعامل الله مادي في حياتنا؟؟

اضافة الى اني استنكر استخدام اسم العذراء مريم بهذه الطريقة في هذه الرسالة

لا يسعني ان اقول سوى ان هذه ليست مجرد اكثر من خرافة ستبقى نقطة سوداء في حياة الشخص الذي اطلقها..

ارحمنا يا رب..


----------



## استفانوس (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*

اوفق الاخ طارق والاخ روك


----------



## القيصر (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*

فعلا انها خرافه فكثير من الرسايل بالشكل هذا وصلتني وبالطبع لم اعيرها اي اهتمام
لانها خرافات
لكن السؤال اللي دائما يحيرني هو ماهو هدف كاتب هذه الرساله
ممكن يكون الهدف انه عاوز الناس تصلي وتجرب تتقرب الى الرب
كل دي احتمالات بس الغايه لاتبرر الوسيله لانها استخفاف بالعقول
...........................................................................................
ميرسي على الموضوع يا يوساب
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## christ my lord (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*



micheal_jesus قال:


> انا عاوز اقولك فى الاول شكرا
> وثانيا شوف الميل اللى بعتلك الرسالة دية وكلم صاحبة لو معرفتش لازم تبعت الرسالة دية وتعمل المكتوب فيها بالحرف لان ساعات ممكن تكون دية حقيقة .


 
*اولا اشكرك على مرورك وردك .. وانا واثق تماما ان مثل هذة الامور خرافية ولا تمت باى صلة بأمنا المسيحى ولا تعاليمنا الروحية .. لان من الملاحظ بما ورد بالرسالة عند تفنيدها ومطابقتها بالايمان المسيحى انها تخالف تماما ارادة الله ومشيئتة وتعاليم السيد المسيح*

*وذلك كالتالى*

* السيدة العذراء مريم تصلى من اجلنا وتتشفع لنا امام السيد المسيح لمغفرة الخطايا وذلك من منطلق حبها للبشر بدون مقابل وما علينا الا ان نرفع الصلوات والتقديمات الروحية والتمجيد لها فقط*

*فهل فى هذا الخطاب ما يدل على ذلك ؟؟*

*بالطبع لا .. بل على عكس ذلك فقد ورد بالرسالة انة لابد ان ترسل 24 رسالة حتى تنال البركة والبركة هنا مادية فقط وليست روحية ولكن ايمنا هو ايمان روحى بعيد عن كل الماديات كما قال الكتاب المقدس*
*" ماذا ينتفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كلة وخسر نفسة "*

*كما ان اليهنا الة صالح لا ياتى من عندة اى شر لبنى البشر بل هو مهتم دائما بحياتنا الابدية والرجوع لة كابناء نحمل اسمة .. فهل من المعقول ان الهنا هذا يأتى بالدمار على الانسان لمجرد انة لم يرسل 24 رسالة .. هذا امر لا يقبلة عقل او منطق .. وذلك لان جميع الشرور تاتى من عند الشيطان وليس من عند الله*

*والرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## christ my lord (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*



meri قال:


> كل دة بيعتمد على مد ايمان الشخص نفسة
> ولو عندة ايمان بيها هتتحقق


 
*مرسى جدا يا ميرا على مرورك وردك*
*لكن اختلف معاكى فى ان الشخص لو امن بتلك الخرافة تتحقق لة .. وذلك لاننا اولاد الله وقد اعطانا الله روح الفحص والارشاد لكى يتبين لنا ما هو من عند الله او غيرة .. فكل امر نتعرض لة لابد ان نقيسة بما جاء من تعاليم السيد المسيح فى الكتاب المقدس حتى نقبلة ونؤمن بة .. ولكن هذة الرسالة ليست لها اى علاقة بايمنا المسيحى ولذلك لابد ان نرفضها ولا نؤمن بها*

*الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## christ my lord (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*



meraaa قال:


> *انا شايفه ان الكلام ده مش صح ..لانى وصلنى من الايميلات دى حاجات زى كده قبل كده ووصلتنى بردو رساله على الموبايل بتقول ابعتها ل 9 اشخاص وانا مابعتهاش وماحصليش حاجه الحمد لله ..واعتقد ان ربنا هيعمل اى حاجه وحشه لاولاده لمجرد انهم مابعتوش الرساله دى*
> 
> *ولو تلاحظوا كمان فى الرساله هى مافيهاش حاجه فظييييييييعه هتفدنا فى حياتنا الروحيه ..فمش تستاهل اننا حظنا يسوء لو مابعتنهاش *
> 
> *معلش على التطويب ..وميرسى ليك يايوساب *​


 
*ميرسى جدا* *يا ميرا على مرورك وردك*

*وانا اتفق معاكى فى الرأى تماما لانة بالفعل ليست فى هذة الرسالة اى فائدة روحية لنا*

*الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## christ my lord (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*



الجوكر قال:


> كل ده كدب انا لقيت على المكتب بتاعى قبل كده ورقه فيها نفس الكلام ده و قطعتها و رمتها و ما حصلش حاجه
> خليك مؤمن


 
*ميرسى جدا يا جوكر على مرورك وردك*

*فعلا هذة اكذوبة وخرافة*

*الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## christ my lord (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*



REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> *هذا الكلام خرافة ..*
> 
> ...


 
*ميرسى جدا يا طارق على مرورك وردك*

*نعم اتفق معك ان الله يتعامل مع الانسان بالحب لان الله محبة وليس الة تدمير بل الة صالح ومحب للبشر*

*الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## christ my lord (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*



My Rock قال:


> الله لا يحتاج الى 24 قصاصة ورق ليعمل مفاجأة و معجزة في حياتنا
> فحياتنا تشهد بعجائب الله بدون اي قصاصات ورق و لا تكرار لكلمات, فالله تعاملاته معنا ليس بكلمات تكتب و توزع
> فالله ليس تاجر, توزع انت ال 24 ورقة وهو يعمل مفاجأة في حياتك!
> 
> ...


 
*ميرسى جدا يا روك على تشريفك لىّ وردك الجميل دة*

*وانا اتفق معك فى كل حرف انت كتبتة ولا استطيع ان اضيف شىء لانك قلت كل ما هو فى الصواب وما يتفق مع إيمنا المسيحى*

*الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## christ my lord (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*



استفانوس قال:


> اوفق الاخ طارق والاخ روك


 
*ميرسى جدا يا استفانوس على مرورك وردك*

*وانا اضم صوتى لصوتك*

*الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## christ my lord (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*



القيصر قال:


> فعلا انها خرافه فكثير من الرسايل بالشكل هذا وصلتني وبالطبع لم اعيرها اي اهتمام
> لانها خرافات
> لكن السؤال اللي دائما يحيرني هو ماهو هدف كاتب هذه الرساله
> ممكن يكون الهدف انه عاوز الناس تصلي وتجرب تتقرب الى الرب
> ...


 
*ميرسى جدا يا قيصر على مرورك وردك*

*متفق معك تماما .. اما من ناحية هدف كاتب هذة الرسالة ؟ فانا اعتقد ان كاتب هذة الرسالة ليس مسيحى بمعنى الكلمة فقد يكون الهدف منة مجرد التسلية والتلاعب بعقول الاخرين والبعد عن كل ما هو روحى .. لان مثل هذة الامور دخيلة علينا كمسيحين*

*الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## veansea (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*

اوافق ماى روك الراى
وكنت هعمل زى ما عمل صاحب الرساله انى اكتب هذه القصاصات
و بعد مكتبتها قولت اخد راى ابونا مكنتش اعرفه كنت فى الكنيسه ساعتها و الورقه دى معايا
ابونااخد كل اللى كتبته و قطعه و رماه فى سله المهملات

دة تخريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييف
و اللى يصدقا قليل ايمان


----------



## christ my lord (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*



veansea قال:


> اوافق ماى روك الراى
> وكنت هعمل زى ما عمل صاحب الرساله انى اكتب هذه القصاصات
> و بعد مكتبتها قولت اخد راى ابونا مكنتش اعرفه كنت فى الكنيسه ساعتها و الورقه دى معايا
> ابونااخد كل اللى كتبته و قطعه و رماه فى سله المهملات
> ...


 

*ميرسى جداااااااا يا فينو على مرورك الجميل دة وفعلا عندك حق انة خرافة*
*الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*

بالطبع هى خرافه فهذا الاسلوب هو الاقرب للدجل وهذا ابعد ما يكون عن مسيحيتنا ...........عامةً ميرسى يا يوساب لمشاركتك لنا بهذا الموضوع وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## christ my lord (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> بالطبع هى خرافه فهذا الاسلوب هو الاقرب للدجل وهذا ابعد ما يكون عن مسيحيتنا ...........عامةً ميرسى يا يوساب لمشاركتك لنا بهذا الموضوع وربنا يبارك حياتك .


 
*ميرسى جدا يا دونا على مرورك وتعليقك الجميل دة *
*فعلا هى خرافة*
*الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## jim_halim (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*


سلام و نعمة .... 

شكراً ليك أستاذي علي طرحك للموضوع المهم ده .. 

و أنا فعلاً وصلتني رسائل مشابهة كتير .. 

لا خلاف علي عدم صحة هذه الرسالة .. 

لكن السؤال الحقيقي فعلاً هو اللي طرحه أستاذ ( القيصر ) : 



> لكن السؤال اللي دائما يحيرني هو ماهو هدف كاتب هذه الرساله
> ممكن يكون الهدف انه عاوز الناس تصلي وتجرب تتقرب الى الرب
> كل دي احتمالات بس الغايه لاتبرر الوسيله لانها استخفاف بالعقول
> .................................................. .........................................



ممكن يكون نيته سليمة و هدفه إن الناس تتقرب من ربنا ؟؟ 

لكن في الحالة دي ها يكون هو أول من إبتعد عن طريق الحق لما فبرك جواب معجزي ؟؟ 

حقيقي أنا مش فاهم إيه الهدف و إيه الغرض من إرسال مثل هذه الرسائل ؟؟


----------



## seif islam (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*

هذا كله للتمسك بالدين المسيحي فقط والاسلام يقول [ لكم دينكم ولي ديني ] ليش اتعبوا في حالكم الله يرزقكم في دراهم حتى يختبركم مش هاذي الوصية الي تصدقوها 
الله اكبر


----------



## jim_halim (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*



seif islam قال:


> هذا كله للتمسك بالدين المسيحي فقط والاسلام يقول [ لكم دينكم ولي ديني ] ليش اتعبوا في حالكم الله يرزقكم في دراهم حتى يختبركم مش هاذي الوصية الي تصدقوها
> الله اكبر



إنجليزي ده يا مرسي ؟؟ 30:


----------



## artamisss (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*

  بصراحه انا كان نفسى من زمان اسال نفس السؤال ده بسبب كميه الايملات اللى كانت بتتبعت لنا 
بس انا عاوزة اقول حاجه للى بيقول ان ممكن يكون هد ف صاحب الموضوع ده ان الناس تقرب من قربنا 
اه ماشى هايقربوله  بس  مش علشان هو حلو وكويس معاهم  لا علشان يتقو شره وعلشان يستنفعو من وراه   زى ما عمل بلعام  اللىف  سفر العدد 

بلاش نربط ربنا بالماديات زى ما روك قال 

ميرسى ليكو واللى ربنا عاوزة يرجعهله  هايكلمه فى حياته بطريقته الخاصه مش انه يكسبه فلوس


----------



## www_waleedjo (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*

اولا سلام المسيح معكم جميعا . انا معاكم في كل الي قلتوه 100 % انا قبل عدة اعوام وصلتني حاجه زي كده وانا ما امنتش بيها كان النص بيقول . انا هو الرب الاهك انجيك من الاخطار احامي عنك لا ادعك تصدم بحجر رجلك لا تخف لاني معك . طبعا كل ده انا مؤمن به ولاكن بعد كده بتقول الورقه : ابعة هذه الورقه الى 12 شخص وبعد عدة ايام ستحصل معجزه لك هو ده الكلام الي مائمنتش بيه ولاكن بعد مافكرت بالكلام وجدة انه اذا بعثت هذه الرساله ل5 اشخاص لربما هم بحاجه لهذا الكلام لربما تتغير حياتهم بمعرفة الله وربما سيبعثو بها ل5 اخرين و هكذا . ما اطلبه منكم يا اخوتي اقراوا ما يئتيكم بعنايه وتذكروا ان هنالك اشخاص كثرين لم يصلوا الى ما وصلتم انتم اليه فحاولا ان توصلوا لهم رسالة المسيح لاننا سفراء المسيح على الارض . امين


----------



## fadia2005 (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*

صباح الخير اين امانكم كيف يقبل اي مسيحي على نفسه هذا الكلام انها حقيقيا يكفي ان نامن ان الله قدر على كل شيء:36_15_15::story::ab4:


----------



## losivertheprince (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*

سلام المسيح :
مش عايز ابدأ البدايه المعتاده عن ان الورقة دي جاتلي انا كمان لكن فعلآ جاتلي زيها وشفت كمان واحده لكن نصها متغير شويه .... ان السيده لا اذكر واحده من زواجات محمد او من بناته ... واحده من العصابه النبويه نصها ان فيه معجزة حصلت تتعلق بشفاء واحده مريضه علي يد الست دي ولازم تنشر المعجزة دي ولا فالويل والكبور وعظائم الامور ويومها وقفت اضحك وانا بحط الورقة في جيبي وبتحدي صديقي المسلو وبقوله ان الورقة اهي لغاية 10 ايام وبكرة قريب مش بعيد وطبعآ محصلش حاجة غير ان المحفظة باظت .... انا متهيألي انها لعنه للمحفظة .... المهم ..... لو كان الكلام ده لتوصيل اسم ربنا فربنا مش محتاج انه يخوف الناس عشان تذكر اسمه ....... ده بالنسبه لربنا الرحوم الرؤوف المعين الحنين ... ده رأيي ورزقي علي الله


----------



## alaa_bador (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*

كل هذه الاشياء خرافات


----------



## opera (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*

انت لسه بتسأل يا كوكو ؟؟؟؟؟؟!
كل ده لو معملتوش اكيد ربنا مش هيعملك حاجة تضرك ولا حتي القديسين
علشان دلوقتي بقي فيه كتير بيعملوا نفس الحركة مع جملة في sms
زي مثلا "
jesus never fails
يقولك ابعتها مش عارفة لكام شخص وبعدين هتسمع خبر حلو وستنعم بالحظ السعيد كل ده كلاااااااااااااااااااام
المهم علاقة الانسان بربنا وايمانه وبكدة ممكن تحصل اي حاجة انت بتطلبها من ربنا بايمان
وعلي فكرة دي اول مشاركة لي "


----------



## fadia2005 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*

ايها الخوه ان الاعمال في النيات


----------



## sondos_m2006 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*

دى خرافة طبعا هو احنا هانعمل زيهم مش عارفة نقول ادعية ايه ولا سورة ايه كام مرة يحصل حاجة لو فى حاجة هتحصل دى بامر ربنا لو قعدنا للصبح نهاتى و هو مش عايزها تحصل مش هاتحصل و اللى عنده ايمان مش محتاج كلام اصلا كفاية انه يناجيه من اعماق نفسه


----------



## caro/كارو (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*

انا رأى ان ربنا مش محتاج الى رسائل علشان يكلمنا فهو يستطيع ذلك عن طريق الكتاب المقدس او ارسال احد قديسيه او ملائكته الينا سواء فى اليقظة او الحلم غير ان الله خلقنا احرار فى تصرفتنا و افكارنا و افعالنا و مش معقول يهددنا علشان نعمل الرسائل ديه يبقى كده مش حريه خالص + ان الله مش محتاج لأثبات عشان نفعل ارادته و يقول لنا فولان عمل و اجرة كانت ايه


----------



## طارق ابوحنا (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*

أنا برأيي انه هاي الأشياء خرافات و بتنزل من قيمة الدين المسيحي و هو أكبر من هذا المستوى بكثير .
أنا في اشي بيخليني افكر كتير وهو عنا كتاب مقدس في كل شي بدنا اياه و بعلمنا كيف نعيش براحة وسلام , احنا كمسيحيين بنترك الكتاب و بندور على تفاهات , لماذا هل لأننا نخاف من قراءة الكتاب أم مواجهة الله أم نعرف الصحيح و نحاول إيجاد من يريح ضميرنا على خطايانا الكثيرة .


----------



## christin (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*

*انا اعتقد ان هدف الرساله دي انها تزيد ايمان اولاد الله
او تجعلهم يقربوا اكتر من الله بالصلاه
ميرسي يايوساب علي الموضوع*


----------



## bnt elra3y (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*

_*بصراحة ياجماعة انا شايفة ان الكلام ده مش صح خالص ومينفعش نصدق اى حاجة كده ونعملها بدون وعى لجرد الخوف من حاجة وحشة هاتحصل ولا عشان نفرح بحاجة حلوة هاتحصل
لا من امتى ربنا ولا اى حد من القديسين بيخيرونا مابين اننا لو منفذناش كلامهم هايبقي خراب علينا 
من امتى هما بيحبو لينا الوحش 
ازاىاحنا بعقلنا نصدق ان الخطاب ده جه من العدرا 
احنا اه نصلى جامد لان الصلاة بتمحى عننا الشرور لكن باقى الكلام ميدخلش عقلنا 
واللى بيصدق كده يبقي غلطان 
طيب مانا طنشت كتير من الخطابات دى كنت مت ولا اترفدت من كليتى ولا حصلى حاجة 
يجماعة العدرا دى امنا احنونة عمرها ماهاتخلى ولادها تحصلهم حاجة وحشة ده هى والرب يسوع وكل القديسيين لما بيحبو يحذرونا من البعد عن ربنا بيقرصو ودننا بحاجة حلوة تفرحنا عشان نحس ونعرف ان ربنا ابو الكل وحنيين وبيحبنا 
ممكن نحكم عقلنا شوية *_​


----------



## fadia2005 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*

ان الرساله يمكن ان تكون خرفه ولكن بوسطة هذه الرساله ممكن ان يعود كثره من البعيدين عن الله


----------



## mena eldehabie (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*

انا احد الافراد التى وصلتنى تلك الرسالة ولكنى لم استطيع ان اوزعها على عدد الافراد المطلوبين لا اعلم ولكن فعلا ساءت ظروفى ولكن هذا قدر ولكن كثير منا من يتعلق باشاية نظرا لروية لعدم استطاعة تحقيق احلامة واخرون من يرمون عب غلاطتهم على اى اسباب ولكن لكى اكون صادق معك لا اعلم هل كان يجب على القيام بتوزيعها ؟وهل كانت ستتحسن ظروفى ؟
انا لا اعلم ولكن ما اعلمة انا اللة يحبنا ولا يمكن ان يتركنا فى اى ضيقة ولا ينتظر منك سوى قلبك لكى يسكن فية


----------



## fadia2005 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*

معك حق اخي في الميسح
ان الله يعرف ما في قلبك ولا ينتظر منك ان ترسل الرساله حتى يقف معنا


----------



## الانبا ونس (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*



My Rock قال:


> الله لا يحتاج الى 24 قصاصة ورق ليعمل مفاجأة و معجزة في حياتنا
> فحياتنا تشهد بعجائب الله بدون اي قصاصات ورق و لا تكرار لكلمات, فالله تعاملاته معنا ليس بكلمات تكتب و توزع
> فالله ليس تاجر, توزع انت ال 24 ورقة وهو يعمل مفاجأة في حياتك!
> 
> ...



_*اوافق الاخ روك وكمان انا سألت اب كاهن قبل كدا وقالى دى اومور دجل 

الرب مش بيعاقبنا ولا ماسك فى ايدة عصايا الرب عايز ايمان واعمال*_​


----------



## fadia2005 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*

الرب لا يعقب
ولكن تعالوا نفكر قليل يمكن اذا ارسلنا هذه الرساله تقع بيد انسان غير مومن ويقراها ويعود يومن ان الله قدر ان يصنع له ما يريد بمعونة الصلاه


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*

*+" سلام ونعمة المسيح فلتكن مع جميعنا دائما والى الابد ... امين ...*
*أحب يا جماعة انى اعلق عن الموضوع ده واقولكم ببساطة شديدة ان كل الرسايل اللى بتتبعت على الايميلات او على الموبايلات دى كلها خرافات ونابعة من افراد عندهم تزعزع فى الايمان ومش بيامنوا بارادة ربنا على اد ما بيامنوا بالخرافات دى ... فعلا يا جماعة صدقونى كل دى تخاريف ولازم كلنا نؤمن بمشيئة ربنا وقدره ... وان ما اراده الله دائما هو ماسيكون ... وربنا مش مستنى مننا جوابات ورسايل ... هو مستنى مننا بس ان احنا نطلبه فى ظروفنا كلها ... مهما كانت صعبة  ... اذكرونى فى صلواتكم ... "+*


----------



## tom8144 (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*

ان هذه الرسالة غير صحيحة .
وان كاتب هذه الرسالة هو مهرطق.
وانا اوافق الراي جميع الاخوة الذين رفضوا هذه الرسالة. ويجب عليك ان تنسيها وان لا تاخذيها بعين الاعتبار


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*



My Rock قال:


> الله لا يحتاج الى 24 قصاصة ورق ليعمل مفاجأة و معجزة في حياتنا
> فحياتنا تشهد بعجائب الله بدون اي قصاصات ورق و لا تكرار لكلمات, فالله تعاملاته معنا ليس بكلمات تكتب و توزع
> فالله ليس تاجر, توزع انت ال 24 ورقة وهو يعمل مفاجأة في حياتك!
> 
> ...


 
صدقونى دا نفس الكلام اللى قالهولى ابونا لما جاتنى رسالة زى دى على الايميل و قلتلة عليها 

شكرآ يا روك ربنا يباركك اخى العزيز :new5:


----------



## veansea (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*

وانا كمان
وابونا اخدهم منى قطعهم 
واداهم لواحد قالوا ارميهم فى الزباله


----------



## christ my lord (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*

*الف شكر على مرور الجميع .. وطبعا كلنا متفقون على انها خرافة*​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*

لامانع ان نصلى ونشكر ام النور لا3 مران بل 300000000
مرة وانت يا اخى اترك كل الرسائل فنحن نعلم ان الرب يقف بجانبنا وام النور تشفع لاجلنا ​


----------



## wawa_smsm (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*

طبعا أنا لا أؤمن بالكلام ده .. يعنى هل العذراء ترضى بأن شخص يموت علشان بس معملش كام نسخة ...؟! لأ طبعا.

وبعدين الجزء الأول من الرسالة اللى هو :
"أشكركم على صلواتكم لأنكم ساعدتمونى" ,يعنى العدرا مستنيه صلواتنا علشان توقف الحرب.

أنا لا أعتقد أن هذا حقيقى ,وبعدين للتأكيد أنا مرة شوفت الرسالة دى قدام باب البيت وقريتها .وعدا كاااااااااااام سنة ,ومحصليش حاجة.

ده متهيألى واحد عايز يعمل زوبعة.


----------



## christ my lord (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هذة حقيقة ام خرافة ؟؟! .. ارجو اعطاء الرأى*

*شكراااااا على مروركم*​


----------

